# Counterfeit Cubans: Exposed!



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Counterfeit cigars -- a new category on Vitolas.net, with two albums in it, the most interesting of which is _Counterfeit Cubans: Exposed!_, a CSI-esque investigation of fake Habanos by Wilkey Wong (aka "3x5card").

As per usual, remember to click on each image to see the detailed info/description. 3x5card goes into excruciating detail on all of his investigations.

Hope it's helpful. 3x5card will be adding to it on a regular basis; his stash of fake Habanos is truly fearsome.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

already bookmarked!


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

Priceless info. Thanks Moki


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Great info as always Moki! Thanks again!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You are the MAN Moki! thanks...


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Great Post I'm Gonna Spend Some Time With This


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Wow, you guys do a great job!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Great job!

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very Nice! Thanks to both of you! :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent reads... Moki thanks for posting great information.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been waiting for this. Thanks Moki...(and thanks to Wilkey too).


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent job from both of you....thanks a bunch


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Man, that Fauxhiba EL was a VERY good looking fake. Scary how advanced these jerks are at ripping people off. Great link.

SB


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Tripp said:


> Great info as always Moki! Thanks again!


Don't thank me... thank 3x5card!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice work. Thanks for informing us of site update.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info....very interesting and educational!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Now we have our book whiteboard. Look forward to the additions 3x5card. Great stuff.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Wilkey's got another installment up: *Glass Tubed RyJ Churchills*


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Great analysis. You should also form a international fake cuban police. They dress just like the men in black and b!#%h smack all who sell fakes. Bust out the red flash thing, erase their memory and then smack them again.:ss


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Time to write a book or a newsletter...I'll buy a copy or an subscription!!! Given how much most of us pay for our "little hobby", it'll be worth it!!! Thanks, Moki.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

You're right... he DOES go into detail. And i think I gained a tad more appreciation for my beloved cigar.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Very valuable resource. Thanks for the info. =)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the update, most enjoyable.


----------

